# Bmw z8



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all and a Happy New Year. This was my last detail session in 2012.

Having previously detailed its "ancestor" the 507 it was now time for this lovely Z8. Once again the first thing was to decontaminate the car and clay with Bilt Hamber Soft Clay bar.










Having dealt with the wheels










it was time to get ready for the polishing stages.










The condition of the paint was in a really bad shape with really heavy swirls and quite a few scratches.



















This time I 've started from the rear of the car. For the correction stage I used almost exclusively Scholl S3 Gold with orange and green hex-logic pads. This is half way correcting the trunk.










Getting closer to the edge of the trunk.



















Move forward on the left side of the car.




























Finished the correction on the left side



















Since I was there I have also done half the top.










And now on to the bonnet.










Half way there










and done!










Moving on the right side of the car there were some really tough areas.



















The best way to tackle these scratches was to wet sand










and polish



















Then move the rear bumper to finish off the correction stage.



















Now that I was happy with the correction the next step was the finishing stage where Menzerna PO106FA was used and then, after an IPA wipedown, finally time for the wax.










I can truly justify the name of this wax. It is definitely a Desire. Lovely to work with and the smell so intense that the next day I went back to my workshop for the extra layers the whole place was covered in that wild rose kind of smell. As far as the looks, well please enjoy the rest of the pics.









































































Thank you very much for watching this.

Kind Regards,

Kostas


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I was never a fan of these until I saw one.
They are a gorgeous car and you have done a superb job.
Love it.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely cars, shame only lhd. Going for more than new price these days too. Great job too, paint was in terrible shape before for such a nice car.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's beautiful


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow. Looked awfull, now it looks amazing. Great work.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

just astonishing work!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! That looks absolutely stunning Kostas! :argie:

That paint looked pretty hammered, but its perfect now mate!


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing work, just polished my own car and thought it looked like a mirror until I seen that! Superb finish and what a lovely car you don't often see!


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing finish you achieved. Incredible.

Kostas, I wondered what considerations you had when finishing off the next day? I'd imagine no matter how clean your shop is, that there would be some dust that would settle on the car prior to the next round of waxing. What do you do in that instance? Do you just brush it off in a particular way?

Sorry if it's a dumb question. I don't mean to be a 'Vlaka'!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work as always.
Liquid gloss


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

mirra_finish said:


> Wow, what an amazing finish you achieved. Incredible.
> 
> Kostas, I wondered what considerations you had when finishing off the next day? I'd imagine no matter how clean your shop is, that there would be some dust that would settle on the car prior to the next round of waxing. What do you do in that instance? Do you just brush it off in a particular way?
> 
> Sorry if it's a dumb question. I don't mean to be a 'Vlaka'!!


Actually this is a perfectly meaningful question. It is quite common indeed, specially when heavy compounding is involved, for dust to be present. Normally on a newer car I will jet-wash it again to have a completely dust free car and at the same time I will have a quick cleaning of my workshop's floor. This will keep the dust levels at minimum. However as you correctly have stated there is always some dust minor dust the next day. In this case a quality microfiber towel is sufficient to remove it.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Amazing turn around Kostas. 

Now its time for a Z3 for do a full house of this kind of BMWs


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Now that's what call stunning finish great work mate. 

Callum


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work and stunning car:argie::thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, nice work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great car and great job


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I will never get tired to tell you you ARE THE MAN .and agree with desire the smell of that wax is gorgeous ..


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all ever so much for your supportive comments.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rare car and great work looks fantastic


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive 50/50 shots showing good correction and a lovely machine finish that is at the heart of the lovely after pics


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

And again, simply stunning :thumb:..


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Gorgeous car and results.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful result.

One of the most contrasting half/half shots I've ever seen.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

A quite rare car deserved nothing less that Kosta's high skilled detailed session. Well done :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Impressive 50/50 shots showing good correction and a lovely machine finish* that is at the heart of the lovely after pics *


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely car, amazing work 
:thumb:


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

great work on a great car - i love the Z8.

You said at the start that you had detailled a 507 - i don't suppose you have any pictures of that work do you?


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

gkerr4 said:


> great work on a great car - i love the Z8.
> 
> You said at the start that you had detailled a 507 - i don't suppose you have any pictures of that work do you?


Thank you.

I 've got something better:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289981


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic! I'll enjoy reading that later!

Thanks again and great work - keep up these great threads!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, beautiful car, wonderful work as ever, Kostas. Get in!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing car and great work


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I too was never a fan when it first came out..love em now. But heavens are they expensive now.. Wonderful work on it to get is looking so fine, well done..


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

hibberd said:


> I too was never a fan when it first came out..love em now. But heavens are they expensive now.. Wonderful work on it to get is looking so fine, well done..


My bottle has lasted 2 years.
It has the fairy liquid effect, a little goes a long way


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

rob3rto said:


> My bottle has lasted 2 years.
> It has the fairy liquid effect, a little goes a long way


hahaha, I was meaning the car was expensive now..sorry for the confusion..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning.... I cant see this car ever looking dated being so well designed to start with, Some real retro angle and some classical features too...

I wasnt sure i like the hard top but it grows on you.

Paul


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

How i missed this???
fantastic work Dr. Spyco!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work, amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## than00liz. (Sep 20, 2012)

Excellent work Kostas.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Foxx said:


> Wow, beautiful car, wonderful work as ever, Kostas. Get in!


Thanks Foxx, it was very kind of you and James to make it happen so fast. Excellent service guys as always though.


----------

